# Added my eggs



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

I added my eggs to my bator today. The temp was holding @ 99.5 a whole day before I put them in. The temp is hanging around 97 and its been about 3 hrs. How long should it take to even out and should I adjust my thermostat?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

And the waiting begins... What ya hatching?


----------



## kdavis228 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rhode island reds. Any advice? First time incubating!


----------

